# Can't install printer driver - canon Mg 5250



## kah1963 (Jun 21, 2011)

I recently brought the canon mg 5250 wireless printer. I have tried to load the cd which came with the printer to load the driver. I have also been onto the canon website and unable to download the driver.

I rang Canon and they say it is a window issue. I get an error message 00010000 ...

If someone could help me that would be great


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From what I can gather from a search, it appears to simply be a typical "printer installation" issue. In other words, there is a specific order to install. Follow the installation instructions step by step ensuring you don't connect the printer until told to do so.

Uninstall any references to Canon listed in Add and Remove programs, reboot, and reinstall.


----------



## kah1963 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have remove all references to canon and rebooted and then tried to load again... no luck

someone suggested there is problems with internet explorer 9 however I have changed my web brower to firefox.... 

any other suggestions ????


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What error are you getting during the installation?


----------



## kah1963 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Dogg

When I ask it to run the driver... it comes up

MP Driver
an error occurred when files were being copied : 00010000

then
MP Driver has not been installed

I just don't know how to fix this.... thanks Karen


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Where are you installing from? If it is from CD, try downloading the drivers/software from the manufacturers website and then install from the files.

The error would indicate the source files are corrupt, or there is a file copy issue, which could be a HDD, RAM, or other hardware issue.


----------



## kah1963 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have tried to install from the cd and then from the manufacturers website.


When I try to install the drivers. it comes up with the same message as when I try to install from the CD...

it is strange as I have been able to add the driver for my previous printer.. no worries...


----------



## roto (Jun 15, 2011)

Just read the Installation instructions carefully, and the Manual of the printer. Or else restore/install in a clean OS, to avoid confusion.


----------



## sijtze (Nov 28, 2011)

Did you figure this out? I am having the same problems.


----------

